# Spectacular stock for a 90g



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't want to make assumptions about the seller, maybe the 90g is a temporary home. But wow 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/mississ...aign=socialbuttonsVIP&utm_content=app_android


----------

